# Cadillac Global Sales Surged in June



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Cadillac sold 25,785 new vehicles globally in June, an increase of 13.8 percent driven by the brand's two all-new products, the CT6 prestige sedan and XT5 luxury crossover.

Strong growth in the brand's three largest markets fueled the June global sales increases. U.S. sales increased 5.5 percent for the month, accompanied by gains of 33.7 percent in China and 13.5 percent in Canada. For the year to date, Cadillac sales in China are up 16.2 percent.

The new 2017 XT5 luxury crossover model sold 6,719 units in June, which was just its third month of sales in the U.S. and its second month in most export markets. The critically acclaimed CT6 prestige sedan registered its highest sales since its launch earlier this year, benefitting from an acceleration in its production rate. Escalade sales surged more than 15 percent in June, as well.

In the U.S., the brand experienced volume growth while continuing to earn a more premium position in the marketplace. Cadillac average transaction prices were $54,279 (according to J.D. Power Information Network, June 12), the highest among full-line luxury brands.

"Earning higher transaction prices in the market indicates the rising stature of Cadillac in consumers' minds," said Cadillac President Johan de Nysschen. "Elevating all aspects of the business, driven by rising product substance, is our disciplined approach to global expansion. In doing so, we can truly earn incremental volume growth as we build brand prestige."



*Check out the sales numbers for Mercedes-Benz here!*

_*See how BMW is doing in sales up to this point for 2016 here!*_

_*Audi's sales numbers for the first half of 2016 can be found here!*_


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

I must say that I am impressed that they sold 46000 Cadillac *YTD* 2016 in China!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Saintor said:


> I must say that I am impressed that they sold 46000 Cadillac *YTD* 2016 in China!


Buicks, better Buicks than we get, are also a big deal over there.


----------



## rmjames007 (Jun 21, 2012)

I still want that ELR


----------

